# Color Change



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone seen their dog's fur change color before? The color on my dog's neck has faded, I'm 99.9% sure it's from the metal on his collar, but I figured it was worth double checking.

We're still correcting him while walking on a lead so I think that repetitive motion has "rubbed the color off" as weird as that sounds. Not a big deal, just wondering if anyone else has ever seen this?


----------



## OzVizBoyz (Apr 1, 2008)

Only colour change I've seen is when my younger V changed from his puppy coat to adult coat. He darkened and looked a bit moth eaten in the process  I don't use chains or metal collars, so haven't seen what you're talking about.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I know it's weird, but I do know that metal can "rub off" on things and since he wears it every day it's definitely possible. Right now, since we're still technically training him he wears a Martingale collar, so it's 3/4's collar & 1/4 chain. I guess technically it's a pinch collar, but much more dog friendly than a traditional choker.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Phoebe may have gotten a little darker as she got older, but only a tiny bit.

However, here eyes were very light when she was a puppy, now they are very dark.


----------



## wittert (May 11, 2008)

My 7 month old vizsla has a light mark around his neck from his leather collar - it is not tight, any suggestions about a type of collar that won't rub off his beautiful chestnut color?


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I started removing his collar in the house as much as possible, so the only time he had to wear it was when we left the house. That seemed to work, but in our case I also think the collar was the problem. We had a partial choke collar, not only did it seem like the metal was "rubbing off" but it also pulled on him in the exact same area.

Anyway, it's still a bit faded around his neck, but taking off his collar in the house seemed to help.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I always take the collar off when we get home,it is usually wet.also that way when it is time to go play they know when the collars come out.It seems to disrupt the fur on a dogs neck which is unattractive.It is also easier to rub your dogs neck which they seem to enjoy tremendously.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

my tobi is growing like a white beard on his chin, i gotta tell ya it looks badass ;D


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> my tobi is growing like a white beard on his chin, i gotta tell ya it looks badass ;D


have any pictures you can post?


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2010)

Our Viszla has also gotton lighter around his neck and tail, also. I don't know if it's a "winter coat"?


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

1notenough, we do the exact same thing.  She's au naturel all the time at home, lol. Then when it's time for a walk or trip to the park she's prancing at the door and practically dives into her collar.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Like Tina, our Hobie is getting a "blonde" tail and I'm not sure why. She's 4 months now. It looks like she dipped it in beige paint. ??? ??? ???


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian is the same way, he has a blond tail and the back of his hind legs is blonde.... oh well, what can you do other than dip him in some dye


----------

